# Temperatures to ease



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

High temperatures to ease on Tuesday
The current heat wave which has seen sweltering temperatures for much of mainland Portugal the past three days are expected to ease on Tuesday, though thermometers are still expected to beat the 30ºC in most parts. 


More... 
High temperatures to ease, but remain high - The Portugal News


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

I for one am so glad it's much cooler now!! The last week has been a nightmare.
As its my first July in Portugal were last weeks highs normal ??
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can check history here, options and years select Parametro boxes to right


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> You can check history here, options and years select Parametro boxes to right



Think you have forgotten the link canoeman


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Where we are in Spain it was 37 today and might reduce to 34 by next Tuesday. The other day we were in Córdoba (120km NW of here) and it was 42 which is just tooooooo much!


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Those temperatures would be fantastic for my work, things would cure within an hour or so, whereas here in the UK at the height of our summer heatwave at best it will take three and a half hours...I'm looking forward to setting up over there.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We had 3 or 4 days of 37/38C last week but the most uncomfortable part was the night time temperatures didn't drop much lower...... I understand Tony Charlton had something like 42C.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Think you have forgotten the link canoeman


oops IPMA - Mapas


----------

